# Alpencross 2016 Chiemsee-Gardasee



## Room3 (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich plane gerade zusammen mit einem Freund meinen zweiten Alpencross.
Letztes Jahr gings vom Chiemsee durchs Zillertal über Pfitscherjoch, Valser Joch, Brixen, Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle, Seiser Alm, Niger-, Karerpass, Obereggen, Jochgrimm, Trundner Horn, Molvenosee, Tennosee, Riva.
7 Etappen war a echt schöne Tour. Leider fiel das Pfunderer Joch Aufgrung von zu viel Schnee aus. Wird irgendwann noch nachgeholt.

Dieses Jahr wollen wir die Krimmler Tauern in Angriff nehmen. Hierzu habe ich bereits eine schnöne Tour gebastelt.

*Post geändert da die Tour sich fast komplett geändert hat*

Hier der aktuelle Planungsstand

1 Tag. Chiemsee - Windautal (Steinberghaus)
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415644-room-x-1-grabenstatt-windautal/

2 Tag. Windautal - Krimmler Trauenhaus (Tauernhaus)
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415680-room-x-2-windautal-krimmler/

3 Tag Tauernhaus - Fanes über Kronplatz (Gondel) - (Lavarella Hütte)
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3414639-room-x-3-krimmler-lavarella/

4 Tag Fanes - Bindelweg - (Bindelweghütte)
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415482-room-x-4-lavarella-bindelweghutte/

5 Tag Bindelweg - Predazzo - (???) über Seiser Alm (Schlenker über Tierser Alpl) und/oder Passo Luisa (evtl. Gondel) (Wetter Tagesform)
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3425912-room-x-5-bindelweg-predazzo/

6 Tag Predazzo - Caldonazo (???) über Sadole und Cinque Croci
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415690-room-x-6-predazzo-caldonazzo/

7 Tag Caldonazo - Torbole (???) über Monte Finochio
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3419246-room-x-71-caldonazzo-torbole/

Gesamt ca.: 500km und 12500hm + ca 1000hm (Gondel Kronplatz)



Ich würde mich sehr über einige Tipps zur Etappengestaltung freuen.
Der Fokus liegt auf Forststraßen und Trails, Große Schiebepassage möchten wir auf den Etappen eigentlich eher vermeiden. (Ausser es lohnt sich)

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Tips...


----------



## Speedskater (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte da ne Idee, aber das werden 3 Tage.

5. Tag Raschötzhütte, St. Ulrich 1236 m, Compatsch 1844m, Mahlknechthütte 2054 m, Mahlknechtjoch / Passo Duron 2168, Tierser Alpl, Schlernhaus, Knüppelstieg, Übernachtung in Tiers.

6. Tag Tiers, Karer Pass, Moena, Ronchi Seilbahn, Passo di Lusia, Val Venegia, Passo Rolle, Übernachtung am Passo Rolle, Hotel Vezzana.

7. Tag (AX 2014) Passo Rolle, San Martino, Seilbahn Tognola, Caoria, Passo 5 Crocci, Übernachtung in Caldonazzo Hotel Gilda.
(AX 2015) Passo Rolle, San Martino Di Castrozza, Seilbahn Malga Tognola, Tognola Tail, Forcella Valsorda, Canal San Bovo, Passo Brocon, Castello Tesino, um das Talgerolle im Valsugana zu vermeiden, von Borgo mit der Bahn nach Caldonazzo fahren.

8. Tag Caldonazzo, Passo della Fricca, Passo Sommo, Dosso del Sommo, Serrada, Monte Finonchio, Rovereto, Torbole.

Bericht AX 2014 mit GPS-Tracks
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/

Bericht AX2015 mit GPS-Tracks
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/

Übrigens, du weißt schon dass die geile Abfahrt vom Kimmeler Tauern mit ca. 2,5 h schieben/tragen erkauft werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Übrigens, du weißt schon dass die geile Abfahrt vom Kimmeler Tauern mit ca. 2,5 h schieben/tragen erkauft werden muss.




Miesepeter 
Ich würds wieder machen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kleiner-alpencross-bericht.539405/#post-8636769


----------



## Room3 (28. Januar 2016)

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten, ich werd mir Eure Touren am Wochenende mal in Ruhe reinziehn.
Wobei ich noch erwähnen sollte das Gondelfahrten eigentlich für mich nicht in Frage kommen.

@Speedskater 
Die Tragepassage am Krimmler ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber was wär so ne Tour schon ohne ein bisschen Quälerei und Landschaftlich ist es das dort allemal Wert wie ich denke.

Bei der Scherlntraverse mit Knüppelsteig bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, auch wenn ich am nächsten Tag an den aus meiner Sicht eher faden Weg von Tiers über den Niger zum Karerpass denke. Deswegen eigentlich der Plan hier übers Fassatal auszuweichen.

Hast Du hier vielleicht noch ein bisschen genauere Infos wie lang die Tragepassagen am Schlern sind?


----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2016)

moin Room3,

zum Schlern Plateau hat man ca. 200 hm und schiebt/trägt ca. 40 minuten, aber alleine für die Abfahrt nach Tiers lohnt es sich. Wir hatten leider paar Wolken am Himmel die Sicht war nicht so toll. Ich würde die Strecke Tierser Alpl -> Tiers so immer wieder fahren und würde es dem Talgerolle im Fassatal vorziehen.
Ja, die Auffahrt von Tiers zum Karerpass ist nicht der Brüller, der Trail nach Moena ist aber auch ganz nett.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Trekiger (29. Januar 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> 4 Rastner Hütte - Raschötzhütte
> 49 KM, 2100 HM, 8:00 h
> über
> Rodenecker Alm 1934 m
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung dazu: nicht übber die Turnaretscher Hütte zum Lüsner Joch sondern oben rüber über den Glitter See. Siehe auch hier


----------



## Room3 (1. Februar 2016)

Danke Trekiger, wird eingeplant...


----------



## foiner (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu was Alpenüberquerung betrifft.

ich plane mit meiner Freundin die gleiche Tour Chiemsee Gardasee..
leider weis ich nicht wie ich Routen verändern kann die eingestellt sind...
wir planen hier 6-7 Tage ein, würden gerne über das Pfitscher fahren aber auch mitte Juni 16
geht das überhaupt??
gibt es ansonsten noch was schöes was nicht zu hoch hinaus geht?
ich mein so 8000-10000 hm dürften klappen.

danke für Infos touren usw..




Room3 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich plane gerade zusammen mit einem Freund meinen zweiten Alpencross.
> Letztes Jahr gings vom Chiemsee durchs Zillertal über Pfitscherjoch, Valser Joch, Brixen, Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle, Seiser Alm, Niger-, Karerpass, Obereggen, Jochgrimm, Trundner Horn, Molvenosee, Tennosee, Riva.
> ...


----------



## Room3 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo foiner,

wir sind letzts Jahr 13-19.06. die Tour übers Pfistscher Joch gefahren und hatten teilweise noch Schneefelder, wie bereits geschrieben ging das Pfunderer im Anschluss leider gar nicht.

Wenn Ihr aber trotzdem diese Richtung nehmen wollt empfehl ich Dir mal das Buch Zillertal-Gardasee Alpencross vom ulp bike Verlag anzusehen.
Dort sind die Etappen sehr schön beschrieben und mit kompletten Karten und GPS-Material. Uns hat die Tour sehr gut gefallen sind allerdings immer die Varianten gefahren da die Basisroute doch etwas sehr leicht ist.

Wenn Ihr vom Chiemsee los wollt einfach einen Tag mehr einplanen. Wir sind von Grabenstätt über Bernau, Sachrang, Kufstein, Innradweg bis Mayrhofen im Zillertal...


P.S.
Wenn Du einzellene Etappen selber planen möchtest finde ich die Seite bikemap.net sehr gut...


----------



## cschaeff (25. Februar 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Hallo foiner,
> 
> wir sind letzts Jahr 13-19.06. die Tour übers Pfistscher Joch gefahren und hatten teilweise noch Schneefelder, wie bereits geschrieben ging das Pfunderer im Anschluss leider gar nicht



Eine Woche nach euch am Pfunderer...


----------



## Room3 (25. Februar 2016)

Eine Woche eher die frisch gefräste Abfahrt vom Pfitscher Joch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. Februar 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Eine Woche eher die frisch gefräste Abfahrt vom Pfitscher Joch..


Da hatten wir aber richtig Glück mit unserem Zeitplan...
Kurze Stummelschutzbleche (marshguard) sind übrigens total unpraktisch auf sulzigem Schnee, das Vorderrad hat heftig blockiert


----------



## Speedskater (25. Februar 2016)

September 2014 Reste von Schneefeld am Pfunderer Joch


----------



## midige (26. Februar 2016)

Hi,

ist zwar ziemlich OT, aber weil ich zuhause sitze und mein vor sechs Wochen verschraubtes Wadenbein auskuriere, will ich auch mal was zeigen.

Bilder aus einer anderen Zeit:


cschaeff schrieb:


> Eine Woche nach euch am Pfunderer...



1996:





Schneereste waren nur zwischen den Felsbrocken kurz unterhalb des Jochs (wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht)

1997:



Habe ich mal rausgekramt: Dias von der Leinwand abfotografiert

Mit solchen Rädern geht das 2016 natürlich gar nicht

Für dieses Jahr ist ein persönliches Revival angedacht mit ein bis zwei Töchtern 

So viel zu den anderen Zeiten.

Grüße

Michael

P.S.: Das Bein muß natürlich auch mitmachen.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2016)

So ein Revival habe ich 2017 auch vor (nach 20 Jahren) und das ist gar nicht off-topic, denn die erste Tour war bei mir Chiemsee-Gardasee.
Route (aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin, deckt sich allerdings nicht mit den Ideen hier im Thread)  und kurzer Bericht hier: 
http://alpen-biken.de/alpentour97/index.html

Was sich seitdem noch mehr weiter entwickelt hat, als die Radl-Technik, ist die Foto-Technik


----------



## Room3 (29. Februar 2016)

So die Grundplanung steht. Diese möchte ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten...

Die Etappen habe ich alle manuell zusammengebastelt und die Feinabstimmung fehlt noch. (Abfahrtsvarianten, kleine Umwege die lohnen usw...)

Vielleicht hat ja noch der ein oder andere Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps um die einzellnen Etappen zu optimieren.

Ausser bei der 3. und 6. Etappe ist Hm technisch durchaus noch ein bischen Luft. Bei Etappe 5 z.B. ein Abstecher zum Tierser Alpl je nach Kraft und Laune.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415644-room-x-1-grabenstatt-windautal/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415680-room-x-2-windautal-krimmler/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3414639-room-x-3-krimmler-lavarella/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415482-room-x-4-lavarella-bindelweghutte/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415530-room-x-5-bindelweghutte-predazzo/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415690-room-x-6-predazzo-levico/
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3419246-room-x-71-levico-torbole/

Ich freu mich auf Eure Meinung zu der Planung und vielleicht hilft Sie ja dem ein oder anderem bei seiner eigenen Planung...


----------



## dede (29. Februar 2016)

Nur ganz kurz weil grad keine Zeit: nach St. Vigil auf der Höhe bleiben (Pliscia, Brach, La Plie) statt runter zur Straße/Montal. Von der Lavarella rüber zur Faneshütte auf dem Verbindungstrail unterhalb des Le Vert/Grünsees rübertrailen (mußt für 2 Minuten aus dem Sattel, sonst alles fahrbar). Ab Arabba hoch zur Porta Vescovo geht so nicht (bzw. du schiebst alles die extrem steile Skipiste hoch!) => entweder Bahn nehmen oder die Auffahrt auf der Standardroute wählen!!
Würde auf der Seiseralm statt bis zum häßlichen Kompatschparkplatz zu fahren bereits an der Ritschschwaige zum Joch hochkurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (29. Februar 2016)

Tag 3: Von der Krimmler Tauern bis zur Lavarella Hütte ist schon heftig. Ich hoffe ihr seit noch jung und fit. Bedenke, daß du morgens gleich mal 800hm zum Kimmler Tauern Joch schieben wirst. Das kostet Zeit und Kraft. Eine leichte Aufstiegshilfe wäre die Bahn zu Kronplatz und dann runter zu Furkelpass.


----------



## Room3 (29. Februar 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz weil grad keine Zeit: nach St. Vigil auf der Höhe bleiben (Pliscia, Brach, La Plie) statt runter zur Straße/Montal. Von der Lavarella rüber zur Faneshütte auf dem Verbindungstrail unterhalb des Le Vert/Grünsees rübertrailen (mußt für 2 Minuten aus dem Sattel, sonst alles fahrbar). Ab Arabba hoch zur Porta Vescovo geht so nicht (bzw. du schiebst alles die extrem steile Skipiste hoch!) => entweder Bahn nehmen oder die Auffahrt auf der Standardroute wählen!!
> Würde auf der Seiseralm statt bis zum häßlichen Kompatschparkplatz zu fahren bereits an der Ritschschwaige zum Joch hochkurbeln...



Top genau solche Tipps brauch ich...

Hab Deine Änderungen reingebastelt.
das bei St Vigil wollt ich eh noch ändern, sind die Talstraße letze Woche mim Auto durch die ist echt hässlich.

Eine Frage noch von Arabba hoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welcher Weg der beste ist. 
Östlich rum über Omella oder Westlich rum ein Stück über die Teerstraße???


----------



## Room3 (29. Februar 2016)

Das Tag 3 heftig wird ist uns durchaus bewusst.

Aber wir wollen unbedingt bis zur Lavarellahütte. Das Essen ist einfach zu gut da...
Der Plan ist spätestens um 8 Uhr los und dann schaun was geht an einem normalen Tag sollten wir das schon packen.. Wenn wir wirklich einen Sch....Tag oder richtiges Mistwetter haben sollten gibts noch die absolute Notlösung das der Wirt uns mim Jeep an da Pederühütte abholt.


----------



## dede (29. Februar 2016)

Dann Bahn hoch zum Kronplatz (s. Trekiger oben), da sparst dir Körner und auch ein wenig Zeit (denke 30-45 Min) und ersetzst noch die Straßenpassage durch nen netten Trail....

Arabba: Die Ornellaauffahrt ist für die meisten zu mind. 50% Schieben, besser (und auch kein Zuckerschlecken) ist "rechts rum", also parallel zur Straße entlang der Skipiste, dann 2-3 Kehren auf Teer und auf etwa 2.000m links weg auf die Schotterpiste


----------



## Room3 (29. Februar 2016)

Das mim Kronplatz werd ich mal als Variante mit einplanen. 





So sollte es quasi passen oder?


----------



## dede (29. Februar 2016)

Yep, korrekt...


----------



## Room3 (1. März 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Videos vom Bindelweg angesehen und an manchen Stellen gehts da ja schon ziemlich steil über die Wiese runter.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das bei Regen gefährlich wird? bzw. ob da wirklich Absturzgefahr besteht? die gopros verzerren das ja gern mal ein bisschen.

Da wir auf der Bindelweghütte übernachten wollten.
Oder ist es sinniger am Passo Pordoi die Unterkunft zu buchen um bei schlechtwetter flexibel zu bleiben.


----------



## Trekiger (1. März 2016)

Zur Not schiebst du eben ein paar Meter am Bindelweg. Hüttenübernachtung dort oben würde ich wegen des Panoramas vorziehen. Bei schlechtem Wetter kannst du zur Not auch vom Passo Pordoi zur Bindelweghütte fahren. Das ist ein breiterer Weg auf dem auch die Hütte versorgt wird.


----------



## Room3 (1. März 2016)

Alles klar, danke Dir.


----------



## dede (1. März 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Videos vom Bindelweg angesehen und an manchen Stellen gehts da ja schon ziemlich steil über die Wiese runter.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das bei Regen gefährlich wird? bzw. ob da wirklich Absturzgefahr besteht? die gopros verzerren das ja gern mal ein bisschen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist eigtl. bis auf eine ganz kurze Kraxelstelle zu Beginn (da bist noch nicht mal aufm Bindelweg selbst) ziemlich harmlos außer du leidest an starker Höhenangst (bin selbst nicht ganz schwindelfrei und hatte da niemals Probkleme). Selbst auf den Grasleiten "Abzustürzen" dürfte kaum du Verletzungen führen, da man eigtl. weich fällt und es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen müßte, wenn man da weit abrutschen würde.... Und ein paar Meter schieben kann man immer wenn's denn wirklich kritisch würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foiner (2. März 2016)

hi ich palne auch dieses jahr vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee, mitte Juni über das pfitscherjoch... nicht allzuschwer da wir dies zum allerersten mal machen...
hast hierfür jemand Daten oder auch übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, auch was schön anzusehen ist...??
ich versteh auch nicht wie ich hier die gpx zusammenstelle da ich immer meine wir sind dann nicht auf der richtigen stelle, ich meine das die Radwege dann auch hergenommen werden...

danke wür eine ifo und lg, Christian



Room3 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich plane gerade zusammen mit einem Freund meinen zweiten Alpencross.
> Letztes Jahr gings vom Chiemsee durchs Zillertal über Pfitscherjoch, Valser Joch, Brixen, Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle, Seiser Alm, Niger-, Karerpass, Obereggen, Jochgrimm, Trundner Horn, Molvenosee, Tennosee, Riva.
> ...


----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

Hallo Foiner,

wie bereits geschrieben würde ich mir die Tour in den genannten Buch mal ansehen.
Da hier meistens drei Varianten pro Etappe von leicht bis schwer drin sind und das meiner Meinung nach für die erste Tour einfach extrem Praktisch ist. 
Auch sind hier Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten mit angegeben und auf Tipps zu Sehenwürdigkeiten usw. wenn für Euch die reine Fahrerei nicht absolut im Mittelpunkt steht.
Solltet ihr in Obereggen landen unbedignt das Hotel Mayr nehmen, Supernette Leute und für hungrige Alpencrosser gabs zum normalen Halbpensionspreis doppelt Abdendessen serviert.


----------



## foiner (2. März 2016)

ich versteh nur Bahnhof  ich wollte die tour zusammenstellen über garmin basecamp aber ich peil das nicht.
beginnen möchte ich irgendwo Rosenheim, Chiemsee naja hier die gegend wo wir wohnen... dann sollte das pfitscherjoch dabei sein. ich möchte was schönes sehen aber ich das mag ja jeder... Unterkünfte hab ich bisher nur in riva gebucht ansonsten weis ich gar nich was gut ist. wir schlafen gerne auf hütten oder Pensionen, Schlafsack möchte ich zuhause lassen ;-)
ich freue mich gerne über Infos wo ich was an stecken sehen kann auch dies gpx wie die heißen nehme ich gerne an.
geplant ist von freitag bis die Woche drauf freitag, samstag dann mitm zug zurück....
danke danke danke für eure hilfe, ich finde dieses Forum echt genial nur ich bin momentan echt überfordert was die stecke und übernachtung angeht auch wieviel wir am tag fahren sollten.
sportlich sind wir bergradler bedingt ;-) also keine extremen


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2016)

@foiner 
Wie soll dir bei dem Kauderwelsch jemand helfen. Ich bin momentan auch überfordert ... deinen Beitrag entspannt zu lesen.


----------



## foiner (2. März 2016)

also ich versuchs nochmal...

Planung sollte so verlaufen:
losfahren in der Gegend Rosenheim am 11.6. ankommen in Riva oben am 17.6. dann noch eine Nacht am Gardasee und am 18.6. dann mitm Zug zurück nach Rosenheim.
Wir möchten über das Pfitscherjoch fahren das sollte dabei sein auf der Tour.
Bozen, Meran glaub ich liegt auch auf der Strecke oder?? Gesamthöhe denke ich können ca. 7000 insgesamt sein.
Mein Problem ich weis weder Hütten oder Pensionen wo man übernachten kann, das zweite Problem ist wie viel ich fahren soll am Tag und ist dann auch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit??


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2016)

Ohne konkrete Routenidee kann ich keine Übernachtungstipps geben. Meran ist sehr weit westlich, liegt also nicht automatisch auf der Strecke. Natürlich kannst du entsprechend planen.
Wenn ihr bedingte Bergradler seid, schau mal, dass die Tageswerte zwischen 1.500 und 1.800 hm liegen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Du solltest für dich mal die Frage beantworten: Wie viele Höhenmeter kann ich 7 Tage hintereinander täglich fahren und dabei Spass haben.
Und mach einen eigenen Thread auf wo du die geplante Strecke reinstellst. Am besten für jede Tages Etappe einen GPS-Track bei gpsies hochladen und hier her verlinken. Dann können wir Dir am besten helfen. 

Ungefähr so wie hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/


----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum Du dir nicht erstmal ein paar bekannte Touren anschaust bevor du selbst das basteln anfängst. Die gibts zu hauf in den verschiedensten Schwierigkeiten.
Einfach mal Alpencross Chiemsee-Gardasee googlen.
Dann hast zumindest schon mal ne grobe Richtung wos lang gehen soll.


----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

P.s. Nach Rosenheim würde ich statt mit Zug auf einen Shuttle Dienst ausweichen. da gibts in Ro mehrere und kosten um die 80€ pro Person. Ist wesentlich entspannter als mim Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

Jetzt fang ich aber auch noch kurz mit Übernachtungtips an..
Die meisten stehen jetzt ja schon ziemlich Safe.

1. Gasthof Steinberg (Windautal)
2. Krimmler Tauernhaus
3. Lavarellahütte
4. Bindelweghütte
5. In der Nähe von Predazzo
6. In der Nähe von Levico Terme

Hat hier noch jemand ein Tip für mich für die beiden letzten Etappen?
Muss nichts besonderes aber mind. mit Frühstück. und max. Richtung 50,00 pro Pers.

Und hat jemand Erfahrung im Juli, ich vermute zumindest die Hütten Tag 2-4 muss ich vorab buchen...


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Wir habe anstatt  in Levico in Caldonazzo im Hotel Gilda übernachtet. Es gibt auf Nachfrage einen Wäscheservice, die Bikes stehen in der Tiefgarage. Und was leckeres zu essen gibt's auch.
http://www.gildahotel.com/hotel.htm


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Und den Passo Della Fricca würde ich dem Kaiserjägerweg immer vorziehen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pomcgikwgwovlwqy
Wobei wir 2015 vom Passo Sommo über den 12er Weg (am Golfplatz) zum Passo Coe gefahren sind, das ist entspannter.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wptiyoglxcjbextb
Aber Dosso del Sommo steht ja nicht auf eurem Programm.


----------



## Hofbiker (2. März 2016)

@foiner wenn du fertige Touren haben willst, da bist du bei Uli Stanicu Bike GPS bestens aufgehoben. 
Da kannst im Blätterkatlog aussuchen und gleich GPS-TRACK und Roadbook um einiges Kleingeld kaufen.

Wie Fubbes schreibt  ohne Plan keine schlüssigen Antworten und nützliche Tipps! Nichts schlimmeres als Kaffeesatzlesen!

Ein guter Tipp, mach eine geführte Tour, auf Grund dieser Erfahrungrn kannst du danach Touren selber planen und durchziehen!


----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

@Speedskater
Hotel sieht gut aus kommt in die Auswahl Danke...
Warum ist aus deiner Sicht der Passo Della Fricca schöner als der Kaiserjägerweg?


----------



## Hofbiker (2. März 2016)

@Room3 mea culpa, da habe ich was verwechselt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Ich bin beides schon gefahren, Kaiserjägerweg sind ca. 800 hm vollständig auf Asphalt den man sich mit ein paar Autos und Motorrädern teilt, bis man in den Wald auf Forstwege abbiegt. Vor Bertoldi sind wir dann auf einen Bikepark ähnlichen Trail abgebogen der unten an der Seilbahn endet. Das war auch schon das einzige Highlight an das ich mich erinnern kann auf dem Weg nach Carbonare.

Der Weg über Passo Della Fricca führt auf Forstwegen, teilweise auch bissel Asphalt bis zur Strasse und durch die alten Tunnels am neuen Tunnel vorbei. Wir sind nach dem Tunnel auf der Strasse nach Carbonare gerollt, das geht sehr entspannt weil fast kein Verkehr ist.
Auf der Strasse bis Passo Sommo ist ok, aber man muss nicht auf Asphalt bis Serada fahren.
Am Passo Sommo kann man am Golfplatz auf den 12er Weg abbiegen und über Refugio Stelle Italia Richtung Passo Coe fahren und über Dosso del Sommo nach Serada. Zum Dosso del Sommo hoch ist ein kurzes Schiebestück.
Von Dosso del Sommo geht ein Schotterweg abwärts in der zweiten Linkskurve ist auf der Karte ein schmaler Weg eingezeichnet, der über Baita Tonda führt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie gut der fahrbar ist.
Den Monte Finonchio habt ihr ja eingeplant. 

In meinem Bericht gibts auch paar Bilder.


----------



## Room3 (2. März 2016)

Perfekt. 

Hab Dir die Etappe jetzt einfach mal geklaut. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die hier so fleißig mit helfen unsere Tour möglichst perfekt zu gestallten...


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Je mehr ich mich mit den letzten beiden Etappen beschäftige stolpere ich bei fast allen Touren die ich so finde immer wieder über den Passo Rolle und die Überlegung diesen statt dem Passo Sadole einzubauen werden immer stärker. 

Leider war ich in dieser Ecke noch nie unterwegs.
Was meint Ihr? 
Lohnt es sich die komplette Seiser Alm Ecke und den Passo Sadole zu opfern um in zwei Etappen vom Bindelweg über Moena, Passo Rolle, usw. nach Caldonazzo zu fahren?

Der Passo Sadole hat mir auf Bildern sehr gut gefallen allerdings finde ich wenig Berichte von Leuten die da drüber sind.


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2016)

Siehe meinen ersten Post und lies mal die verlinkten Berichte, wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast.
Ich versuche immer nette Abfahrten mit ein zu bauen und wenn ich eine Seilbahn verwenden kann, dann mach ich das, weil es viel Zeit spart und man die eine oder andere Abfahrt zusätzlich hat.
Passo Sadole kenne ich nicht, kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Von Arabba mit der Seilbahn zur Porta Vescovo, Bindelweg abreiten, am Sella Joch übernachten morgens früh über den Friedrich August Weg, Mahlknechtjoch, Tierser Alpl, Schlernhaus und Knüppelsteig war schon cool. Karer Pass braucht kein Mensch, liegt aber auf dem Weg. 
Val Venegia ist nett, die Abfahrt vom Passo Rolle nach San Martino ist nicht so spektakulär, aber den Tognola Trail fahre ich immer wieder gerne. Die 500 hm zur Forcella Valsorda werden auch mit 1000 tm Trail belohnt.


----------



## karlderkahle (3. März 2016)

Den Passo Sadolé fand ich super. Zuerst gut fahrbarer Uphill auf Schotterstraße, dann weiter auf alter trailartiger Militärstraße, die aber auch im Uphill je nach Kondition fahrbar ist. Der Downhill hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. So S2, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Schön und einsam ist es da oben. 
Den Passo Rolle muss man meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt gesehen haben (Val Venegia ist bei dir ja nicht geplant, oder?). Dann würdest du über San Martino und den Togonlatrail nehme ich an? Trail und Landschaft sind da beim Passo Sadolé bei weitem vorzuziehen, meiner Meinung nach. Tognolatrail ist ja glaube ich hergerichtet worden. Früher wars teilweise ein mühsames gehoppelt durch Wasserlöcher. Trotzdem geht der Uphill durch das Skigebiet und man hat nach dem Trail eine ewig lange Schotterabfahrt nach Caoria. Anspruchsvoller ist aber der Sadolé.


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Kurz mal zur Erklärung weiß gar nicht ob ich das schonmal geschrieben habe.

Die Abfahrten spielen für uns eine eher untergeortnete Rolle. Wenns schöne Trails sind umso besser. Aber sag mal so lieber mal ne Teerstraße bergab als eine bergauf.

Uns gehts eher um das bergauf fahren (auch die oftmals Quälerei über die letzten hm des Tages) im Kombi mit der landschaftlichen Umgebung.

Deshalb hab bin ich auch den Sadole rausgesucht.

Hab die zwei in Frage kommenden Routen mal ganz "grob" zusammengezimmert. vom Bindelweg nach Caldonazzo auf max 2 Etappen.
@ karlderkahle Val Venegia ist der Schlenker beim Passo Rolle oder? Das wär dann bei der 2. Route schon dabei..

@ speedskater hab Deine Berichte gelesen die haben mich unter anderen erst in die Ecke Sadole und Rolle gebracht usprünglich hat ich da ja noch ne ganz andere Richtung geschaut (Trudner Horn, Manghen usw.)
Genau so klappt aber eben leider nicht da die Tour zu lang wird für 2 Etappen (Gondeln wollen wir wie gesagt nur wenns sein muss), deshalb haben wir auch den Schlern gestrichen.

Wird ja aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Letzte Tour durch die Dolomiten, da brauch ma dann ja auch noch a paar frische Touren..


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Route 1.






Route 2


----------



## karlderkahle (3. März 2016)

Hm, schwierig. Variante 1 hat als Plus die Seiser Alm, den Sadolé und den Passo Cinque Croci. (2 Pässe im Lagorai. Ich mag dieses Gebirge sehr. Die großen Urgesteinsblöcke und die Einsamkeit und die Rückblicke zu den Dolomiten ... toll). Dafür halt aber auch ein langes Talgerolle durch das Val di Fassa, was ich persönlich weniger prickelnd fände. 

Variante 2: Passo di Lusia hat mir gut gefallen. (Wir haben da allerdings die Seilbahn raufgenommen. Und ich würde das wieder so halten. Wäre auch ein Uphill im Skigebiet. Da würde ich meine Körner eher für lohnendere Sachen sparen.) Tolles Panorama auf den Rosengarten und die Palagruppe. Tolle Trails (Eselssteig hieß der glaube ich) zum Lago di Panavegio. Das Val Venegia ist ein Traum. (Ja, das ist der Schlenker vor dem Passo Rolle. Wenn du Uphills in schöner Landschaft suchst, geht es fast nicht besser).

Dann ist die Route aber nicht so berauschend. Zur Malga Tognola gibt es hier eh auch genug. Ich steh halt nicht so auf Skigebiete. Und dann geht die Route über den Passo Broncon, oder? Ich war noch nicht dort, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der eher langweilig ist. Bei meiner Tour ist er aufgrund meiner Rechercheergebnisse wieder rausgeflogen. (Straße rauf, Schotter runter.) Ob da nicht auch der Cinque Croci besser wäre?  Wenn du den schon kennst, eventuell auch Queerung zur Forcella Magna. Ist allerdings eine Stunde schieben und tragen. Aber traumhafte Landschaft da oben. Runter geht es dann auf alter, etwas holpriger Militärstraße.

Aber wenn du lieber Teerstraßen bergab als bergauf fährst, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du beim Sadolé runter zumindest  Teile schieben wirst. Den Uphill fand ich allerdings auch klasse. Ist auch eine schöne Schinderei, wenn du versuchst den durchzutreten. Vor allem wenn du schon ein paar Etappen in Beinen hast. 

Insgesamt kommt mir die Variante 2 von der Streckenführung schlüssiger vor (ich bevorzuge die direktere Routenführung). Und da du die Seiser Alm deinem Eingangsposting nach schon kennst, würde ich mir das Val Venegia ansehen. Würde allerdings den Passo Broncon gegen den Cinque Croci (und eventuelle die Forcella Magna tauschen).

@Speedskater: Wie ist es euch denn auf der Forcella Valsorda ergangen? Laut Kompasskarte ist der Downhill ein Fahrweg. Stimmt das?


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Cinque Croci wollt ich eh nehmen da hab ich mich beim schnellen eintippen der Route vertan, der Broncon is raus würden zu viele hm werden..
Mach ich jetzt nochmal sauber..

Nicht falsch verstehen ein schöner Trail ist uns auch bergab lieber als Teer alles bis S2 kann ich schon vernüftig fahren darüber schieb ich sowies da Hardtail.. Wollt damit nur deutlich machen das uns die Abfahrten nicht so wichtig ich solange das bergauf davor geil is..

Die zweite Route kommt mir auch schlüssiger vor da bin ich voll bei Dir, der Schlenker Seiser Alm stört mich auf der Karte auch irgendwie, habs nur mit rein weil mein Kumpel war letztes Jahr nicht dabei war und bei uns hatts letztes Jahr geregnet und es war Null Sicht als wir durch sind.


----------



## karlderkahle (3. März 2016)

Ja, manchmal hat man Pech. Ich hab letztes Jahr die Seiser Alm leider auch nur bei Regen zu Gesicht bekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

So hier nochmal sauber:

Route 2 *enfernt* Sadole bleibt drin

Bei eingeben der Route ist mir noch eine dritte Variante aufgefallen bei der ich Val Venegia und Sadole kombinieren könnte. Sieht auf den ersten Blick zwar auch ein bischen zickzack könnte aber druchaus lohnend sein auch weil ab San Martino die Strecke ja nicht so überragend sein soll.

Route 3
Etappe 5: Bindelweg - Predazzo
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3423435-room-x-53-bindelweg-predazzo2/

*Kennt jemand den Weg übern LAGO DI CAVIA? sieht für mich alles fahrbar ausser max. eine kurze Schiebepassage runter zum See.*

Alternativ über Passo Luisa

Und dann aus der Standard Route wieder
Etappe 6: Predazzo - Caldonazzo
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415690-room-x-6-predazzo-caldonazzo/


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2016)

Der Sadole sorgt für eine gerade Linie. Ein schöner Pass, der abseits der Skigebiete liegt. Außerdem kommt man genau bei der Rifugio Revavaie raus, wo eine Übernachtung eigentlich Pflicht wäre (ich war allerdings schon ewig nicht mehr dort).
Den "Tipp" mit Forcela Magna (hinter Cinque Croci) kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das Rummgeschiebe (mind. 1h) rentiert sich nicht. 
Dein Tag 6 ist absolut in Ordnung. Im Valsugana ist man nur leider häufig nahe dem Hitzetod.

Hier meine Eindrücke vom Sadole: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2005_ident_tag4.html
Passo Rolle gibt es hier: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2002_ident_tag5.html


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Den Sadole werd ich wohl auch drin lassen vor allem wegen seiner Abgeschiedenheit, ich denke das ist nochmal ein schöner Kontrast zu den vermutlich ziemlich vollen Dolomiten im Juli. Danke für die Berichte.
Auf deiner Seite bin ich schon ein paar mal hängengeblieben.
Das Rifugio Refavaie sieht toll aus kommt aber leider nicht in Frage da sonst letzte Etappe zu heftig wird..

@fioner
falls Du noch mitliest, dass wär sicher auch eine gute Seite für Dich um eine erste Idee für Deinen Alpencross zu finden.

Bleibt noch der 5. Tag...


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2016)

Mein Fokus ist eher auf Landschaft und nette Abfahrt, die Höhenmeter kommen automatisch zusammen. 



karlderkahle schrieb:


> würde ich mir das Val Venegia ansehen. Würde allerdings den Passo Broncon gegen den Cinque Croci (und eventuelle die Forcella Magna tauschen).
> @Speedskater: Wie ist es euch denn auf der Forcella Valsorda ergangen? Laut Kompasskarte ist der Downhill ein Fahrweg. Stimmt das?



Val Venegia bin ich schon 2 mal gefahren, ist immer wieder schön. Die Auffahrt zum Passo Brocon ist alles Asphalt, ist zwar gut fahrbar, aber zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Die Abfahrt ist Schotter und Trails. Wir hätten etwas mehr Zeit gebraucht um die Trails alle abzureiten. 

Sollte ich noch mal am Passo Cinque Croci vorbei fahren werde ich auch Forcella Magna mitnehmen.
Vom Passo Cinque Croci bin ich den 326 gefahren, ist ein netter S2 Trail. 

Mich würde interessieren ob man vom Passo Sadole über den 301 rüber zum Passo Cinque Croci fahren kann, oder ob das eher eine Wanderung mit Bike wäre.

Forcella Valsorda würde ich wieder fahren/schieben, die Abfahrt (Weg 344) ist auf verfallenem Militärweg, Wurzel-Trail, Karrenweg, das volle Programm aber keine große Herausforderung. Ist auf jeden Fall spannender als die Abfahrt vom Passo Brocon oder Passo Cinque Croci, wenn man vom 326 absieht.


----------



## Room3 (3. März 2016)

Ganz dumme Zwischenfrage:

Die Weg Nummern sind aus dem Kompass Karten oder? Gibts da ne Internetseite mit den Karten ich tu mir sonst immer ein bisschen schwer die genauen Wege zu indetifizieren...


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2016)

richtig
http://www.kompass.de/touren-und-regionen/wanderkarte/


----------



## karlderkahle (4. März 2016)

Der Sadole ist wirklich ein schöner Kontrast zu den Dolomiten (wobei es da auch im August ruhige Ecken gibt). Wir waren am gleichen Tag beim Rif. Fuciade in Richtung Passo San Pelegrino unterwegs  Auf der sicher 2 km langen Forststraße war Hochbetrieb. Hat sich angefühlt wie an einem Touristenstrand in der Hochsaison, sprich: Ölsardine. Die Italiener waren da mit Kind und Kegel unterwegs. Sowas habe ich auf 2000 Hm selten erlebt. Da war der Sadolé wirklich ein willkommenes Kontrastprogramm.
Zur Forcella Magna kann ich nur sagen, dass sie garantiert eine Stunde Schieben und Tragen bedeutet. Auch der Downhill ist nicht überwältigend, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlecht. Ich empfand aber die Landschaft dort als einmalig schön (inkl. Panorama zur Marmoladasüdwand, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) und würde das wieder machen. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2016)

Nach der Forecella Magna kommt man halt wesentlich weiter östlich im Valsugana runter. Das harmoniert vor allem gut mit der Auffahrt auf die Ortigara-Hochebene ab Strigno (leider seit einigen Jahren asphaltiert). Wenn man aber in Richtung Westen nach Caldonazzo unterwegs ist, ist die direkte Abfahrt vom Cinque Croci wesentlich geschickter.

Zur Forcella Magna habe ich übrigens auch was: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2002_ident_tag6.html (sogar mit Bildern der alten Refavaie vor dem Umbau)


----------



## Room3 (9. März 2016)

Ich habe meinen Eingangspost mal auf die aktuellen Etappen abgeändert, haben mit der ursprünglichen Tour ja kaum noch was zu tun.

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Bitte an die Experten unter Euch die Etappen mal kurz zu checken ob die errechnten km und hm realistisch sind. (Nicht das ich iregendwo einen kompletten Denkfehler drinhabe)

Ich sag mal ab Tag 3 bis zum Tauernhaus kenn ich die Strecken..

Für die Planung würde mir auch noch sehr helfen falls jemand was zu evtl. Schiebe/Tragepassagen auf der geplannten Strecke sagen kann.

Bereits bekannt sind mir:

Filzenscharte 15min
Krimmler Tauern 2-3 Std.
Sadole 1 Std.

Ansonsten bin Top zufrieden mit der jetzigen Planung und würde diese so stehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Room3 (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

in zwei Wochen gehts los. 
Aufgrund einer Übernachtungsänderung am ersten Tag, Gasthaus Steinberg war ausgebucht, ändern sich die erste und zweite Etappe etwas.
Übernachtung ist jetzt auf dem Brechhornhaus.

1. Etappe steht.
2. Etappe:

*Hatt hier jemand noch einen Tipp für einen schönen Trail vom Brechhornhaus runter ins Tal, oder geht da evtl. sogar oben rum was Richtung Filzenscharte?*

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415680-room-x-2-brechhornhaus-krimmler/


----------



## Gusti (4. Juli 2016)

Du kannst vom Brechhornhaus runter zur Wiegalm und von dort den Wiegalm-  bzw. Harlassanger Trail (S0 - S1) fahren. lg


----------



## Room3 (4. Juli 2016)

Danke Gusti,

aber wir müssen die andere Richtung runter Richtung Windautal - Filzenscharte, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe geht der Trail ja Richtung Aschau runter.


----------



## Gusti (4. Juli 2016)

Sorry, hast natürlich recht - ich fahr immer über das Stangenjoch auf den Wildkogel


----------



## Room3 (4. Juli 2016)

Hab auch schon überlegt das zu ändern auf (Stangenjoch Wildkogel), aber das wird zu weit weil wir am gleichen Tag noch aufs Krimmler Tauerhaus müssen da bin ich iregendwo bei 2300-2500hm und wenn ich an den folgenden Tag übern Tauern denke reichen die 1700 hm über die Filzenscharte leicht.


----------



## litevilledoc (4. Juli 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon überlegt das zu ändern auf (Stangenjoch Wildkogel), aber das wird zu weit weil wir am gleichen Tag noch aufs Krimmler Tauerhaus müssen da bin ich iregendwo bei 2300-2500hm und wenn ich an den folgenden Tag übern Tauern denke reichen die 1700 hm über die Filzenscharte leicht.


Hi,
wir fahren auch über den wildkogel und dann zum tauernhaus, müsste aber passen, man kann anfangs den Lift hoch nehmen und dann relativ eben bis zum stangenjoch fahren. weiter geht's bei uns gleich zu dir über die tauern, müsste aber schon gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Room3 (4. Juli 2016)

Lohnt sich denn der Umweg Stangenjoch Wildkogel im Vergleich zur Filzenscharte?
Dieser Wiegalmtrail würde schon echt nett ausehen vielleicht schmeiß ich des noch um...


----------



## litevilledoc (4. Juli 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn der Umweg Stangenjoch Wildkogel im Vergleich zur Filzenscharte?
> Dieser Wiegalmtrail würde schon echt nett ausehen vielleicht schmeiß ich des noch um...


bin diese route selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber alles was ich fand schaut gut aus.


----------



## dede (5. Juli 2016)

Stangenjoch und Wildkogel ist in Summe schon recht spannend....


----------



## Gusti (5. Juli 2016)

Room3 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn der Umweg Stangenjoch Wildkogel im Vergleich zur Filzenscharte?
> Dieser Wiegalmtrail würde schon echt nett ausehen vielleicht schmeiß ich des noch um...



Wenn`s Dir nur um den Wiegalmtrail geht musst du vom Stangenjoch nicht auf den Wildkogel - dann hast von den HM kaum einen Unterschied zur Filzenscharte (du kannst von der Baumgartneralm einen Forstweg abfahren und kommst dann in Bramberg heraus).
lg


----------



## Room3 (5. Juli 2016)

Hab ich gesehen Gusti, danke. 

Ich hab den Wildkogel jetzt auch mit eingeplant und die Umfahrung als Option für Schlechtwetter oder Schlechtbein.

Kennst Du zufällig auch die Trails vom Wildkogel runter wie die Schwierigkeitstechnisch einzustufen sind?
Bei Opencylyemap werden die als "nine Knight trail" und "Wildkogeltrail" bezeichnet.


----------



## Gusti (5. Juli 2016)

Schau mal da

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...wildkogel-infos-karte-gps-daten.1430642.2.htm

lg


----------

